
Secondhand Vapor? Americans are Split on Public E-Cigarette Use - ckelly
http://survata.com/blog/secondhand-vapor-americans-are-split-on-public-e-cigarette-use/
======
jlgreco
> _" many believe welcoming e-cigarette use in public places would erode the
> decades of progress made in banning public smoking."_

Assuming that the intent of indoor smoking bans is to minimize the amount of
smoke that is indoors, and assuming that e-cigarette use indoors is not
causing an increase in illegal smoking indoors (why would it?), then I don't
understand this specific concern.

~~~
seiji
e-cigarettes still emit a smelly, visual byproduct. The proponents claim "It's
not smoke—it's vapor!" Just wait until you're sitting next to an 80 year old
nam vet on an airplane who insists on "vaping" because "hey, it's not
smoking."

~~~
jlgreco
_" e-cigarettes still emit a smelly"_

Not to be overly crude, but so does my ass after I eat to much mexican food.
So do my burps, after shotgunning a bunch of vodka-redbulls. As for visual
byproduct.. would it be better if it were invisible? My behavior after too
many vodka-redbulls is far more of a public nuisance, yet they still let me
drink those indoors (actually, I am not allow to drink them _outdoors_.
Weird.)

Anyway, I have a few friends who use e-cigs. Can't say I notice it. My
hypothesis here is that people primarily get bent out of shape over e-cigs
because they feel that the users are "cheating", and nobody likes a cheater.
That or they forget what somebody actually smoking is like.

~~~
wcfields
Yeah, but I don't go around farting/burping in peoples faces. So don't blow
your e-vape shit in my zone.

It's about common courtesy.

~~~
jlgreco
I _really_ doubt that anybody here thinks that blowing in other peoples faces,
_with or without_ an e-cig or burp, is socially acceptable.

The question isn't _" can I burp in your face?"_, the question is _" can I
burp indoors?"_

~~~
lambda
Farting or burping is something that is involuntary, natural, and brief.

Smoking or vaporizing is something that people choose to do for extended
periods of time, and doing so in an enclosed space, especially many people
doing it at once, can fill air in that enclosed space with the byproducts,
which may be harmful.

If people drank something that made them burp constantly, permeated the air
with the smell of those burps, and that vapor was harmful, then absolutely
that should not be allowed (beer does not quite count; you don't generally
burp continuously while drinking it, though it may cause an occasional burp,
and it doesn't cause a lingering, carcinogenic vapor to permeate the space).

------
freehunter
How can people be against it, unless there's a FUD campaign I haven't heard of
or people just don't know what an e-cig is and think they're talking about
real cigarettes.

It's literally harmless to the people around you. The jury is still out on
what the health effects are of using an e-cig (but people can generally agree
that it's probably not as unhealthy as tobacco), but there is 100% no health
impact to anyone else. The exhalation is water vapor, which people normally
breathe out anyway.

In conclusion, people are morons who make decisions from emotion and without
facts.

~~~
kordless
The vapor also contains Propylene Glycol, the active ingredient in Febreze.

~~~
evilduck
This sounds like scaremongering. PG is in tons of products, including
toothpastes, beers and boxed cake mixes.

Also, PG isn't really an "active ingredient", it's usually just a thickener or
carrier.

~~~
kordless
As I pointed out above, you are bringing the negative context to this, not me.
Fearmongering requires intent. I'm flatly stating that was not my intent, no
matter your interpretation.

------
tsotha
People are split because the smoking thing long ago transitioned from
reasonable public health measures to a moral panic. The evidence for damage
from second hand cigarette smoke in unconfined places is nonexistent, yet we
have laws pushing smokers further out into parking lots and "smoke free"
college campuses.

My prediction is if the FDA finds there's no increased risk for anything bad
from eCigs there will still be a sizable percentage of the population that
wants to ban them.

~~~
ryanhuff
While health concerns are an obvious concern for second hand smoke, for me,
the smell is a huge issue, and drives me away. If the e-cigarettes are
accompanied by any odor, please keep them away.

~~~
jsmeaton
The smells are different depending on the device. Devices producing lots of
vapour will give off a smell, while less vapour has less of a smell.

The smell each juice gives off is similar to the taste and dissipates really
quickly. The flavours in my devices are currently "honeydew melon" and
"tobacco+caramel" which has a caramel-ly smell.

As long as someone isn't blowing the vapour directly in your face you'll
either barely notice, or it'll be like walking by someone that's wearing
perfume or aftershave.

------
staunch
If it doesn't hurt me it doesn't bother me. Lots of things people do in public
are annoying. No reason to ban vaping just because it _looks_ like smoking.
Live and let live.

------
bovermyer
I can't STAND smoke from cigarettes, cigars, etc. But the vapor from these
e-cigarettes? Doesn't bother me at all. It doesn't smell bad, and I'm given to
understand it's mostly harmless.

------
buckbova
I think most of this is smoker hate. In an office or on an airplane, vaping
could be inappropriate because of the tight shared spaces. Otherwise, let
these people be.

~~~
jsmeaton
On planes I just vape in the toilets. For awhile they were acceptable on most
airlines, but many have brought in policies (not law) banning them. I heard
(no citations, sorry) that the majority of people complaining on flights were
smokers that couldn't hack not smoking when others were vaping.

------
msg
Beside the point, but the graphics are a little hard to read because they
don't range from strong approve to strong disapprove. The first graph is:

    
    
      Strong approve
      Approve
      Strong disapprove
      Disapprove
      Neutral
    

It would make much more sense in the spectrum from negative to positive. It
would also look like a bell curve on that particular graph.

    
    
      Strong approve
      Approve
      Neutral
      Disapprove
      Strong disapprove
    

This happened to the other graphs in this article too.

------
xradionut
Some of us are sensitive to nicotine as well as smoke. Don't be blowing vapor
around like it's doing no harm while inside. I'll have a reaction, (starts
with tingling lips), then I'll have a polite reaction to tell you to take it
outside.

If you need nicotine, use a patch or gum, not a device that may spew shit in
the air. If you "vape" take that stuff outside.

~~~
nucleardog
And what exactly makes your 'sensitivity' override someone else's will? We
haven't banned peanuts entirely from society and the effects on those who are
allergic is much more severe than your symptoms.

~~~
gte910h
>And what exactly makes your 'sensitivity' override someone else's will?

Assault laws? I'm pretty sure blowing powdered peanut into the air is
unacceptable once someone says they have a peanut allergy

